# workarounds to having equipment that don't auto turn on or have a remote



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

since i'm too lazy to turn on each behringer amp ...
i'm even too lazy to build some more of the 12v triggers ...
I built this:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That's a clean looking install. It'll definitely get the job done!


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> That's a clean looking install. It'll definitely get the job done!


thanks.

i got a 12v trigger built using a relay (but can't find my pics) for those with only one or two units.

i'll look for it. :scratch:


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i bought this relay:
Amazon.com: OMRON RELAY 12 VDC 15A: Electronics

it's a 12v relay that switches the AC power source on and off. 
here's how it works:
-you connect a 12v AC to DC adaptor on your receiver's switched outlet ... the other end is connected to the relay.
-then you build a socket where you will plug your behringer feedback destroyer (for example) and then a plug that you will connect directly to your AC source.
-when the relay senses a 12v current, it let's the AC source connected to it pass through, voila, a 12v triggered amp of BFD.

waivers: 
employ an electrician to do this for you if have no idea what you are doing ... this can potentially be a fire hazard or it can electrocute you (we are dealing with AC voltage here)

this is for 10A and below only ... i've used this myself on my Behringer A500. it would be safer if you build one set of this for EACH amp.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I see the relay, but not the other parts you'd need- what do you mean 'build a socket'?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

toecheese said:


> I see the relay, but not the other parts you'd need- what do you mean 'build a socket'?


female outlet. where you will plug the equipment to be turned on.

Receiver Switched outlet AC -> 12v adapter -> relay

from the wall AC -> relay -> socket (female outlet)

i had bookmarked the page I followed the instructions from, but now it's a dead link.

i'll try to upload the page i saved when i get back to my work PC on nov. 5.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice easy solution. Anything that makes life easier deserves 2 thumbs up. :T :T

I am glad to see you found a solution that works for you.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

i uploaded the page I had on my hard drive to my own webpage ...
unfortunately, i didn't save the bigger pics the thumbnails link to.

http://www.geocities.com/axiomdhds/power.htm


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've got a situation I've got to figure out. I have my Behringer EP2500 in the rear of the room next to my DIY sub. Everything else is in the front and powers on with the remote macro. I have to manually turn the EP2500 on and off... and forget to most of the time.

I suppose I could get another Panamax unit and place one of them at the EP2500 and run a long 12 volt trigger cable back there from my preamp to the Panamax. I just hate to spend a couple hundred dollars for a Panamax unit.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

sonnie, 

too bad you guys have 110v which makes the ep2500 come close to the 10A limit of the relay ... otherwise you could build the 12v trigger.

what about building a switch (pictured above) that's close to your listening position.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There's really no way to get that switch close to the listening position... no place to hide the wire.

I'll probably end up buying a used Panamax or Monster unit.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

mike c said:


> thanks.
> 
> i got a 12v trigger built using a relay (but can't find my pics) for those with only one or two units.
> 
> i'll look for it. :scratch:


mike c...

I'm rather curious to know why you need a 12v. relay to switch the mains...
I realise that most commercial power switches are only rated at 10 amps., but you can get Industrial switches that will handle 20 amps. or more, without the complications involved in using a relay..


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

My 12V Trigger AC Outlet blog entry.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Prof. said:


> mike c...
> 
> I'm rather curious to know why you need a 12v. relay to switch the mains...
> I realise that most commercial power switches are only rated at 10 amps., but you can get Industrial switches that will handle 20 amps. or more, without the complications involved in using a relay..


back when I only had one behringer amp ... I built the 12v trigger (connected to the mains and then the 12v side to the receiver). I wanted the behringer on (or off) when I toggle the power either on my receiver remote or universal remote ... no more walking to the amp to turn it on or off.

it's like the behringer had a 12v trigger.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Josuah said:


> My 12V Trigger AC Outlet blog entry.


i think that's where I got the link to the "how to power ... MAME ..." thread

but I lost all my favorite links when I formatted my pc sometime back.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

For equipment like the EP2500, I would consider mounting the relay inside the unit itself... Perhaps something like this: http://relays.tycoelectronics.com/datasheets/S8990_DS.pdf.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

mike c said:


> back when I only had one behringer amp ... I built the 12v trigger (connected to the mains and then the 12v side to the receiver). I wanted the behringer on (or off) when I toggle the power either on my receiver remote or universal remote ... no more walking to the amp to turn it on or off.
> 
> it's like the behringer had a 12v trigger.


:bigsmile: :T


----------

